# Asking for feedback on this shop design



## idahotinker (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd like some feedback on this shop design. I've recently moved and will need to build a new shop. I'm settled on the size, that really isn't negotiable. I'll share space with the lawn and garden tools, but that will be unheated space (live in Idaho). There's a few views here that I think will make sense without labeling. The total footprint is 28' x 24', but the main shop space is about 18' x 24'.

I have a 2.5 HP cyclone that will be in a separate space with the air compressor. I've devised a sound baffle and return air with filtration that's adjacent to the main shop space. I kept the table saw over to one side because I don't like dust collection and power dropping down, but I'm open to suggestions. I'm 6'5" so I've elevated the table saw and integrated a router table into the outfeed.

Anyway, now's the time for input. I value all that you have to say.

Thanks in advance!

Todd


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I don't see any problem with it from an idealistic point of view
for hobby work.

However, if you get real serious about woodworking or
start doing it for clients… well, lets say I'm constantly
changing setups, moving my 20-plus machines around
and the general environment is pretty chaotic, though
I do know where to find most things when I need them.

As in all these matters of shop layout and machinery, 
it depends on the type and scale of work you intend to do.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I like it except for the router table fence being in the way of every rip cut you will make on the table saw. I would put the router in it's own table or put it on a side wing of the table saw and have the fence parallel to the table saw rip fence.


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

Looks pretty well thought out to me. Tool placement looks good. The duct work look great, hard pipe real close to each user. Should work great for you. Congratulations on getting a new shop. I know that's a wonderful feeling.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

I think it's the smartest setup I have seen on this site, especially on the table saw location!


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I do not see much wood storage for larger plywood sheets. I try to keep my wood and my saw close to the door where it is unloaded.

Other than that, looks really good.


----------



## endgrainy (Mar 25, 2013)

Nicely done. One question - is the planer on a moveable cart? As it's currently positioned (if stationary), you may have trouble feeding long stock through.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

I like to have my table saw in the center of the shop and my jointer beside the table saw. Makes for easy access and convenience.


----------



## idahotinker (Aug 2, 2013)

@Loren: I have a great job that is allowing me to prepare a shop for my hobby and retirement, so this won't ever be a commercial operation.

@Bondo: the router table would never have the fence on it unless I'm using it. This is likely a convenience problem waiting to happen. Since the table saw is shoved to the right, the ideal right side isn't available. I thought about incorporating it into the chop saw bench, which will incorporate t-tracks to hold various parts as well as the miter saw fence. I'm still very open to putting the router table in the best spot without adding a separate roll around machine. But maybe that's the best way to do it.

@english and @cabmaker: Thanks!

@timbertailor: I took your advice and added sheet storage in the "lawn and garden" area to keep it out of the way. Thanks!

@endgrainy: Yes, both the planer and jointer are on mobile bases, though I'm hopeful I won't be moving the jointer much. I purposefully kept the planer cart low enough so I could feed over it into the jointer if necessary. I expect I'll just roll the planer cart out from the wall when I need to.

@summerfi: I thought about that and still haven't ruled it out completely. The problem was that the jointer was taller than the table saw. Now that I've raised the saw, it may not be a problem anymore. I'll take a look.

Thanks everyone! Great feedback. I'll follow up as I get closer. If anyone wants my SketchUp model, just ask and I'll share it from my Dropbox with you.

Todd


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks fine except for the placement of the miter saw. The miter saw is taking up a lot of wall space. I don't know what kind of woodworking you intend to do, but a miter saw typically is used for crosscutting and of course miter cuts. I would locate the saw either to one end of the bench, or somewhere that can allow xcuts on very long pieces of wood like a 12' 2×4 for example. In my shop, I have a miter saw on the same bench with a RAS and one end of the bench is adjacent to a large exterior door, so I have unlimited room for long pieces of wood. My setup is more for the construction trade rather than the cabinet makers. My comments may not apply to your shop.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice layout, my only input are things like router table, planer and spindle sander should be on roll a way bases not stationary bases. You'll love the versatility it brings to the shop…BC


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Just a thought…length of the room is about 24'? So at most you can rip a 12' board. Not often but it happens. Keep an eye on the miter saw cabinet height to make sure a board coming off the saw can reach the wall.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> Looks fine except for the placement of the miter saw. The miter saw is taking up a lot of wall space. I don t know what kind of woodworking you intend to do, but a miter saw typically is used for crosscutting and of course miter cuts. I would locate the saw either to one end of the bench, or somewhere that can allow xcuts on very long pieces of wood like a 12 2×4 for example.
> 
> - MrRon


I took another look and I agree. If you have to cut some baseboard, quarter round, long mouldings, etc. You will want to able to still cut them fairly short, at times.

My RAS sits like your miter saw but has 8 feet to the left of the blade and another 4 feet to the right (if I move my router table, I have 10 feet to the right of the blade). The left side allows me to open the garage door and lay just about any length board into my shop and cross cut it down to size. I have found that having a bench with access to the outside for this operation worth the price of admission. It really is a good way to design a miter\RAS station.

See "my workshop" if photos help clarify my description.


----------

